# Change the rat breeding title



## Poppyseed

I think as a whole this community is against back yard breeding and excessive breeding in general. YET we have a rat breeding section as a large part of the forum. Lots of oops litters go there, which is great but it seems some people happen along and see a section called 'rat breeding' and think yes it's great it's alright to just go and breed my rats and these people can help.

Yet most of the forum don't WANT to invite that kind of spur of the moment breeding. So why don't we change the rat breeding section to something like 'oops litters' or 'baby rats' or something like that? And possible post a sticky in that very forum that says READ BEFORE YOU BREED! And list the forums stance against back yard breeding as well as why you SHOULDN'T breed!

I just get tired of repeating myself over and over again about why you shouldn't just throw a male and female animal together and then have babies! I think other members would agree that this is a necessity.


----------



## mopydream44

I think the addition of a folder or sticky with the name "Care for Baby Rats" or "Accidental Litters" would be a good idea. When I first joined this forum I thought that the breeding folder was for people who wanted information on breeding and selling their animals not for "oops litters." 

I was a bit unsure if people would be upset if I posted about my "oops litter" there, and I considered posting in another forum. I ultimately decided on the breeding folder because i was positive people would know the right advice in that folder. 

Since I've gotten to know the forum a lot better, I realize now that many of the posts are about accidental litters. So I think it would be a positive change. 

I still think there should be a breeding section for people who want to do it correctly (i.e. research, preparation, mentor, and months perhaps years of serious consideration) but perhaps it doesn't have to be as big of a topic as it has been because there should be a relatively small amount of people who fit this description? I dunno........


----------



## Vixie

I agree, change the topic and put some stickies.

But as far as still having a 'breeding' folder, I say no. We don't have have reputable breeders as a part of our forum so we can't offer that, and it would still be sending the message that it's okay to just breed rats haphazzardly because of that face that we don't have true breeders on here.


----------



## mopydream44

> We don't have have reputable breeders as a part of our forum


oh wow. I thought we had a few professional breeders on here.........i dunno why 8O 

in that case i'd say take down the breeding section, and if people want the information they can be referred to a website or something. 

I also really like the read before you breed idea Poppyseed. It's sad but honestly there isn't much demand for pet rats, and that leaves many rats without homes! I can't say i'd repeat this process purposefully and willingly. I mean it's a full time job for real! 8O


----------



## Poppyseed

There are a couple here that claim to be professional breeders but are really back yard breeders sadly :/


----------



## mopydream44

I'm beginning to see your point more and more  it seems as though people are willing to breed willy nilly everywhere!!! I was REALLY lucky that my penny didn't need emergency care for her pregnancy...I can't imagine that fee on top of the extra cages, food, bedding, toys, treats ect. ect. 

I may not know much about professional breeders but I KNOW that they have vets lined up!!!! I dunno I've been pretty forlorn about what I've been reading as of late!  

People who want to breed properly, would probably get all of their information straight from a reputable breeder! 

I def. think changing the name to "Care for Accidental Litters" would be a positive change


----------



## ladylady

I think-
have a "care of accidental litters section" and 
"Proffesional breeders discusson"
sticky a pregancy (nutrition, behaiviourect), a birth(including vets), post birth(sexing ect),

sticky for "how to become a breeder" "genetics" "ethics"
I think we could do with a few more stickies
"biting and agression" "intros" "common illnesses" "housing basics"


----------



## Sky14

I back this with all my heart!!!!!!

I did a little "backyard breeding" a few years back but I did ALOT of research first and I still had a few small problems....... 

Anyway I think this is all a very VERY good idea!!!


----------



## camel24j

i honestly dont see the point in having that section at all all oops litters could go in the health section or it could stay and only have stickys in it on what you all have said that way people can read the info and at least one sticky should say if you are really interested in breeding to seek out a mentor blah blah blah. ok im done.


----------



## ambernd

well please do NOT take it down!!! this helps so many people its unreal. I agree that the overall title of "rat breeding" should be changed because after i saw that I bred my rats thinking everyone thought it way ok. You should change it to "pinkies" or "babies" or something like that but please do not take it down. And again it helped me out more than any other website about breeding did.


----------



## RFAdmin

ok so a new title might be in order. so what new name would be better?


----------



## ambernd

say just put it as "babies" or "litters" or something like that just not rat breeding. As soon as I saw that title I automaticly thought it was ok to breed without even reading some topics in there.


----------



## savveth

I think we should rename the forum to poppyseeds idea: "Think Before You Breed"


----------



## SamsterAndRocky

i concur


----------



## mopydream44

I like the idea of using "Think Before You Breed" as a sticky 
I like the name Care For Accidental Litters or Oops Litter Information.... something like that!


----------



## ambernd

ok yea i guess "Think Before you Breed" is better than my idea....ratman? mods?


----------



## ladylady

ambernd said:


> ok yea i guess "Think Before you Breed" is better than my idea....ratman? mods?


Yes, that is perfect


----------



## RFAdmin

ok its been updated to "Think Before you Breed"


----------



## ambernd

thank you!


----------



## RFAdmin

np your're welcome


----------



## Leiren

I dont even know how to become a professional breeder  but luckily I dont breed (for obivous reason right there haha)


----------



## Sky14

Thanks ratman!


----------



## ladylady

*claps enthusiastically for new title*


----------



## ladada2001

I personally think the forum should be changed from "Think Before you Breed" Which almost feels like an "Uh oh, you did it. Now what? Now we have to help."

Or at least it does to me when describing it.

So the best decision to me almost feels like; "Breeding, and things of that nature."

Or something along those lines. To sort of half kill confusion, or misunderstanding. Or even the usual side stakes. Maybe it'll break some of that, and even some of the possible side stakes that ensue most times.

I mean, the forum is based on help, and discussions, not opinions really.

It's one of those "if you don't have anything nice to say, don't say it " situations so far that's progressing.

And almost needs that forum to be policed.


----------



## twitch

i'm sorry ladada, but what? you got rambling again and i don't know where your point is anymore.


----------



## ladada2001

I forgot. I mainly tried to show a reason why I think it should have a name change.

I dunno, I thought that people misinterpret the name. So they feel that a good majority of the posts are misunderstood because of it.


----------



## BlueSkyy

if i had to pick a title for it, i'd go with:

"Reproduction & Pregnancy"

or something like that. since most people are in there because they are concerned their girl is preggo, the term "pregnancy" will cover most of the posts people make. "reproduction" will cover the other posts, since "breeding" implies breeders and such, but "reproduction" is kind of a word that you can't really take a side over


----------



## rat_ratscal

i think it should just be oops! litters or something, because that mainly what its talking about


----------



## A1APassion

(said in my best Scooby-Doo voice)

Ratty Rut-Rohs



or maybe...

OH CRAP!! Now what?

LOL

I dunno... but there does seem to be a need to clarify *this boards *overall feel, that it doesn't support indiscriminate breeding by those who are not mentored by a breeder.

It's not completely accurate to say that all of the members feel this way because it seems that several have taken offense at being lumped into "we" statements. 

I can respect that both sides of that. 

But as members, "we" should respect the feel that the administrators & moderators who run this site wish to promote.


----------



## reachthestars

The title should first and foremost convey that we (as a forum) don't support breeding by people who have not taken the time and research to do it properly. When it was just labeled 'breeding' we were overrun with people who wanted to breed their 'cute petstore rat'. No one on this forum is really qualified to give any sort opf breeding advice, as we don't breed. 

Perhaps a sticky to the effect is in order?


----------



## twitch

stickies are greatly ignored by noobs. which tend to be the ones to post sentiments that cause trouble anyway. but at least we can point them there so its not just one person's opinion. either way, a title change would be in order. as well as a sticky on the forum's stance and another sticky on the basic information, like what to feed a pregnant mom and cages and all that. for the most part people are just told to read through the forum for that information. then of course they see our previous bad behavior when the forum was a bit more aggressive on its breeding views and the next thing you know, some says "you won't find pro-breeding support here" and someone is going to take offense when none was intended. 

now, whether ratman will want to change the title again is another thing. i mean he did just change it not too long ago. but i suppose it didn't fix things too much either... i'll contact him about it anyway and we'll go from there.


----------



## mopydream44

I agree with reachthestars that the name is there to dissuade people who intend to breed irresponsibly from doing so; however, when we began talking about this "Care for Accidental Litters" was a suggested name, and I think that might be more fitting. Despite the intentions of the current title Think Before You Breed, it still may leave some people questioning the intention of the forum. They may look at it and say "Well I have thought about it, so now these people will help me!" 

I dunno it seems like things are still generally heated around that folder but I really don't think any name will eliminate that completely.


----------



## A1APassion

If you actually look at the section

"Think Before You Breed" 
& then right under this it says: rat breeding information

I think this is far to vague & the forum description should be expanded upon since rat breeding information tends to make one think this is the location to learn about breeding. I am sure this was unintentional but nevertheless, it can very well be perceived as a section to learn about breeding by those who are not familiar with the board as a whole. 

Look at the broader description offered on the "Over the Rainbow" board... much more descriptive. So there is an ability to expand the wording. I don't know what the character count limit is with the board description but maybe if this was fully utilized people will recognize this sentiment & some of the heat can be eliminated.

I tend to agree with Mopy, a name isn't going to change things. However, if the board description is expanded upon people will at least not be able to present the argument that no where does this forum state it doesn't support/promote breeding. This seems to be the counter that is tossed out there when the "heat" gets turned up... no where does it say this isn't accepted, no where does it say you don't support A, B or C.

Maybe a title such as, "Please Don't Breed" & then a description that continues with something like: The RatForum Discussion board does not support the breeding of pet rats but since accidents happen look here to ask questions & offer advice to those who find themselves faced with an unexpected litter.


----------



## twitch

i've contacted ratman, he has yet to reply but i expect one soon. there have been valid points raised, we will see what he thinks about it.


----------



## RFAdmin

i can see the point being made, so i am open to better a better title and/or description. some of the suggestions so far:

Care for Accidental Litters

Reproduction & Pregnancy

Please Don't Breed


----------



## rat_ratscal

i like the care for accidental litters and then the little sub-heading thing under it could be, "and otherpregnancy and breeding info"


----------



## CaptainFlow

"Please Don't Breed" is true enough, but might be a little scary for someone who truly had an accidental litter and needs help on what to do. 

Above all, this forum has expressed the desire to help rats in every situation, and we wouldn't want to scare someone away who needs help by having too aggressive a title. 

My idea, just to throw it out there, is "Mothers and Rittens" (subheader- "Topics on rat reproduction and litter care.")


----------



## BlueSkyy

maybe:

"Caring for Accidental Litters"
sub - Please do not discuss intentional breeding here - We are not experienced breeders and cannot offer advice on breeding. This area is for getting help if your female rat accidentally becomes pregnant or gives birth to an unexpected litter.

edited to make a few clarifications and to say that i can't think up a good title


----------



## reachthestars

Oh Blue Skky, that's a great suggestion . I agree that "Please don't Breed" could be a bit scary for those who have had an oops litter. I think "Caring for Accidental Litters" makes the most sense.


----------



## A1APassion

BlueSkyy said:


> maybe:
> 
> "Caring for Accidental Litters"
> sub - Please do not discuss intentional breeding here - We are not experienced breeders and cannot offer advice on breeding. This area is for getting help if your female rat accidentally becomes pregnant or gives birth to an unexpected litter.
> 
> edited to make a few clarifications and to say that i can't think up a good title


BlueSkyy nailed it... I think this conveys the sentiment that everyone truly wishes to express. 

For the most part, the members here are not the ones that wish to educate others on breeding practices no matter how well informed or educated we might be about the process. Some things just should not be done when you are dealing with the life of another creature. If a member comes forward talking about wanting to learn about breeding, then the standard reply should be"do your research & find a mentor in your area. Heck, people could even be so kind as to point them toward groups or links where they may have success in finding a mentor. Then finally, if there are members here who are breeding, for whatever reason, then they can easily see this is not the proper venue to discuss this subject & they can do the tactful thing by keeping it off the public forum. Share pictures  but leave out the details... come on, I'm a sucker for squirmy baby pics!

No one wants to intimidate someone into not seeking help but this subject will have to be handled very delicately because calling it "breeding information" in any way shape or form conveys, "this is the spot to learn about breeding".

Again, great post BlueSkyy!


----------



## cjshrader

I'll put in a vote for "Caring for Accidental Litters" too.


----------



## twitch

i really like bluesky's description. my vote is with that.


----------



## RFAdmin

it has been updated. BlueSky thanks the title and forum description. thanks to all the members for their input. this should be a good long term solution.


----------



## BlueSkyy

glad i could do something useful for you guys


----------

